# Chicago - Magnificent Mile Area Hotel Recommendations



## dogfeet (May 11, 2016)

My wife and I are wanting to stay somewhere in this area during the Christmas season.  We are looking for a place to stay that is not the highest priced, but still nice.  A place that is quiet for sleeping is a high priority.  Any suggestions of places you have enjoyed and would recommend?  Thanks.

dogfeet


----------



## famy27 (May 11, 2016)

Are you looking for a timeshare or a regular hotel room? Do you want to do an exchange or are you looking for a cash rental?

Do you need Christmas week, or do you just want to see decorations and do some shopping? That's generally not a very expensive time of year, so you can get something nice for a decent price.


----------



## Jimster (May 11, 2016)

*Chicago*

I assume you are looking for a hotel since there is only 1 timeshare in Illinois and it is Fox River Resort (by Silverleaf).  Although Fox River advertises easy access to Chicago, it isn't true!  It is a good hour or two hour trip to Chicago from there.

So assuming you are looking for a hotel, I would begin by telling you that you do not want to park in Chicago.  Parking will run you $28 a night minimum.   So when you pick a hotel, pick one that either is close to public transportation or be prepared to pay.  Most hotels that have parking also charge for it.  

The good news is that Chicago has excellent public transportation.  I generally liken Chicago to European cities in terms of ability to get around on public transport.  You can take the subway (or elevated) from the airport right downtown.   Once downtown you have your choice of all the major hotels.   I recently stayed at a Hampton Inn which was just a couple blocks off Michigan Ave.   It was a good choice, but then I am a Diamond with Hilton so I get all the perks.

As to a specific recommendation, I would not presume to suggest a hotel since to me it depends on price/points, location, and other intangibles.


----------



## dogfeet (May 11, 2016)

I am looking for a hotel room to rent.  Not looking for Christmas week, but just 4 or so days sometime early in December to enjoy the sounds and sights of Christmas in Chicago.  

Thanks for the reminder about high parking rates.  I think we will come by plane or train and then just use public transit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 11, 2016)

dogfeet said:


> I am looking for a hotel room to rent.  Not looking for Christmas week, but just 4 or so days sometime early in December to enjoy the sounds and sights of Christmas in Chicago.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about high parking rates.  I think we will come by plane or train and then just use public transit.



My brother parked at Midway Airport after driving in from Nebreska. Took the subway downtown and stayed with me at the Marriott Hotel right there on the river. Parking was WAY cheaper at Midway.


----------



## lynne1956 (May 11, 2016)

*Blake Hotel (DA24)*

Actually RCI has availability at the Drake Hotel in downtown Chicago in December, & it gets incredible 5-star reviews.  Check it out if you're interested.  It's much harder to get the warm months, though!


----------



## clifffaith (May 12, 2016)

When we can't stay in a timeshare, Marriott Residence Inn is always our first choice.  There is a Residence Inn right in the heart of Chicago that was great on our last trip, and we plan to stay there on our next.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2016)

Wyndham also has a timeshare in Chicago.....


----------



## Jimster (May 12, 2016)

*Wyndham*

What Wyndham timeshare is there?


----------



## Jimster (May 12, 2016)

*Hotels?*

Lynne 1956 are you talking about the Blake or the Drake?  They are different and they are hotel rooms.


----------



## lynne1956 (May 12, 2016)

Blake Hotel has some RCI timeshare rooms.

http://b2b.rci.com/points-search/HGV/PointsExchange/available-units?resortCode=DA24

Lynne


----------



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2016)

Jimster said:


> What Wyndham timeshare is there?



Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverfront....it opened about a year or so ago.  I haven't been there yet, but there are a few reviews on TUG.  Looks like a great location...I'm pretty sure it's a converted hotel. I was going to book a few days there but was able to get the Blake through RCI for fewer points so I grabbed that instead....


----------



## taterhed (May 12, 2016)

Hotel aside...

If you like wine and are adventurous....

seek out the purple pig.  Excellent food (although eclectic) and great wine.  Always packed, always filled with 'pretty' people.

still worth going.

purple pig


----------



## Jimster (May 13, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverfront....it opened about a year or so ago.  I haven't been there yet, but there are a few reviews on TUG.  Looks like a great location...I'm pretty sure it's a converted hotel. I was going to book a few days there but was able to get the Blake through RCI for fewer points so I grabbed that instead....



The website still calls this a hotel.  Now they are a hotel with efficiencies so I am not sure how I'd explain the difference.  The one bedroom appears to be one room with a full refrig but only limited cooking capability.  Whatever you want to call it, it is good to know it's there.


----------



## Jimster (May 13, 2016)

*Blake or Drake*



lynne1956 said:


> Actually RCI has availability at the Drake Hotel in downtown Chicago in December, & it gets incredible 5-star reviews.  Check it out if you're interested.  It's much harder to get the warm months, though!



The reason I asked is your header said Blake and the body of your post said Drake.  The Blake is very nice but the Drake has a better location. IMHO


----------



## Ron98GT (May 14, 2016)

Check out VRBO: Vacation Rentals By Owner

https://www.airbnb.com/s/Chicago--I...lid=CPWutKXz2cwCFQx6fgodR1sBzA&s_tag=l44AAf3n

Although we've only used them once, so far, others on Tug have used them also.


----------



## "Roger" (May 14, 2016)

The specific dates that you choose can make an enormous difference in prices.

Within the Hilton chain, the Hilton Garden Inn and the Embassy Suites Downtown are very nicely located in the middle of things. In viewing prices, remember that the Embassy Suites includes an elaborate breakfast and the Garden Inn breakfasts are reasonable. 

The Drake is very much toward the northern end of the best places to walk in Chicago (although near Watertower Place). Definitely more expensive. (How many hotels have a couch in their elevator?) And, you will either eat breakfast elsewhere are pay the price.

The Palmer House has an absolutely classic lobby. Haven't stayed there for years so I don't know how much they have updated their rooms.

In any case, you can check out the Hilton web site, but play with dates to sort out prices.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 14, 2016)

dogfeet said:


> My wife and I are wanting to stay somewhere in this area during the Christmas season.  We are looking for a place to stay that is not the highest priced, but still nice.  A place that is quiet for sleeping is a high priority.  Any suggestions of places you have enjoyed and would recommend?  Thanks.
> 
> dogfeet



   There is December availability at the Hilton Chicago. Please refer to my thread posted today, here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241979


 =


----------

